# Fuse help



## bear1butt1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Can this type of fuse b replaced by a blade fuse?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

No, not compatible.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy bear1butt1,

That sure is a strange looking fuse. Ancient technology. The "blades" on that fuse appear to be folded over to make a wide contact. On a regular fuse the blades aren't wide enough to make contact in a wide receptacle. Ten amps is ten amps, so from an electrical standpoint, a 10 amp fuse will be OK if you can get the blades to make contact in the fusebox?


----------



## bear1butt1 (Jan 13, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy bear1butt1,
> 
> That sure is a strange looking fuse. Ancient technology. The "blades" on that fuse appear to be folded over to make a wide contact. On a regular fuse the blades aren't wide enough to make contact in a wide receptacle. Ten amps is ten amps, so from an electrical standpoint, a 10 amp fuse will be OK if you can get the blades to make contact in the fusebox?


Its from a 04 or 06 terraplane 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

would you be meaning the Hudson Terraplanes from the 40's era ??.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hi FredM,

I had similar thoughts. Never heard of a terraplane tractor. It's a Chinese built tractor (2002-2004).


----------



## bear1butt1 (Jan 13, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Hi FredM,
> 
> I had similar thoughts. Never heard of a terraplane tractor. It's a Chinese built tractor (2002-2004).
> 
> ...


Its hard to find any onfo on the Terraplane. Mine is the td38 strong tractor but no paper work with it and not sure where to get replacenent stuff and cant read chinese

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

thank you sixbales, no !!, I have never heard of that tractor, does look ok though.
and bear1butt1, that must be a pain in the butt not being able to get any information on your tractor.

let me do some searching my end of the net and see what I come up with, as for not being able to read the paper work, do you not have any Chinese residents in your area that you could approach, wouldn't be the first time when I needed something deciphered I would approach a person native to the language to help.


----------



## bear1butt1 (Jan 13, 2018)

FredM said:


> thank you sixbales, no !!, I have never heard of that tractor, does look ok though.
> and bear1butt1, that must be a pain in the butt not being able to get any information on your tractor.
> 
> let me do some searching my end of the net and see what I come up with, as for not being able to read the paper work, do you not have any Chinese residents in your area that you could approach, wouldn't be the first time when I needed something deciphered I would approach a person native to the language to help.


Dont have paperwork just whats on tractor. I know it made by dfam and it has switches that faded and wouldvlike to find out what they do

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

can you attach some photos of your switches and someone may be able to help you with these ?.

I will do some searching on your tractor just out of interest sake and maybe of some help to you.


----------

